# white lake



## trout8200 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hit white lake this saturday didnt catch anything all day. how about anyone else


----------



## flip69 (Jan 10, 2003)

where were you at? what were you fishing for?


----------



## trout8200 (Feb 26, 2007)

tip up fishing for pike by the tannery


----------



## Willie Tippit (Mar 4, 2007)

hey.was thinking bout going out there this mid week.i havent fished there this year...have you done anything there at all??


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Theres good pike fishing on whitelake you just have to know where they are.Its in an area near the narrows.It could have been the fish were in a negative mood that day for feeding but if you know where that secret spot is you will catch them.Sorry I dont have the exact gps coordinates.


----------



## Willie Tippit (Mar 4, 2007)

is this the white lake in oakland co.?? if so ive done well on pike there in the back bay by the little store.. i had heard u cant get on the ice anymore there,does any of u guys know for sure if this is so???


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

This is the whitelake thats near the town of whitehall and Montauge.Its on the west side of the state and fed by the whiteriver.We Ms Com outing there a couple of years ago for steelhead.Ironicaly all that was caught was pike on that day.Me and another member both caught a pike that day.Theres a spot near where we were fishing at where some other people caught many that day.Thats how I found out about it.Theres a drop off and a ledge near the narrows that the pike stack up on.Find it and you will be into them bigtime.


----------



## trout8200 (Feb 26, 2007)

we were just across from there saturday and the bite was slow there also just not the day i guess. i only seen 3 flags when we where there. but the narrows is the hot spot most of the time.


----------



## TheBigRedDog (Jan 26, 2007)

Going up there today, hows the ice at the narrows? Anything bitin?


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I don't fish White much, but with the problems on Muskegon I gave it a try last Saturday. I assume I was on the the narrows off Stevenson Park. I treked out to 18fow where I found a guy to volunteer cutting me a couple holes (thought I'd be able to find plenty and only brought a spud). The ice where I fished was 10+". I was about 30 feet north of the line of branches marking old spearing holes. I marked fish right away, small ones on the bottom and larger ones a couple feet up. I was perch fishing, got a few nibbles, but no takers. This makes me think the small fish were dink gills, since a perch probably would have hit what I had down. The guy that cut my holes flipped a couple short pike on the ice (and released them) during the two hours I was there. A couple other nearby fishermen tags a few short fish also.


----------



## TheBigRedDog (Jan 26, 2007)

I dont fish it much either. I'm on my way up in a little bit for a few hours. I'll post later for a report.


----------



## trout8200 (Feb 26, 2007)

if your going for panfish try the river side of the narrows by the docks. it would be to your left when you walk out on the ice. check out armstrongs bait & tackle if you havent been there before have fun he has alot of stuff, fishin, huntin, farmin, r/c cars. he has everything its by the bowling alley


----------



## flip69 (Jan 10, 2003)

yea he has everything if you can find it. that place is in serious need of organization. panfish by those docks close to the narrows, lots of dinks you can sort and get some to fry.


----------



## TheBigRedDog (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, we got 2 fish for 4 flags right off the launch on the north side of the narrows (we sat in the car LOL) . Some guy had about 6-7 flags two fish, only kept one I think , had a break off and a couple of drops. We were in the channel had two flags and no fish then moved into the same holes that other guy was getting flags and got one around 30in and one 25in within 5 min and then nothing till dark. Talked to a couple guys out there walleye fishing they caught a couple small pike they left same time we did.


----------



## TheBigRedDog (Jan 26, 2007)

Going up to the narrows again today its to nice to sit at home and do nothing


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I wish the drive wasnt so far from me I would be out there with ya.


----------



## TheBigRedDog (Jan 26, 2007)

Well yesterdays report is that it was a beautiful day and the fish were not bitin we had 3 flags all day long and no fish we were out from 1 to 6 saw a lot of other flags and only saw two fish taken home and a few little ones released. Tons of drops. Gong up there agian soon hopfully the warm weather gets them goin


----------



## Coopdog (Mar 5, 2007)

Thinking about going there this weekend again. Have fished that lake a lot but never at night until last weekend. Things seem to pick up better after the sun went down.


----------



## TheBigRedDog (Jan 26, 2007)

The pike dont hit at all when it gets darker out. We didnt get a flag the last two days after 5 -530 .


----------



## Coopdog (Mar 5, 2007)

Caught a nice one last weekend on a jig pole a little after 7pm. It must of liked the action. I have had zero luck with tip-ups out there this year. Not sure what the deal is. Have tried different depths, drop offs,flats, bait, areas of the lake. Nothing... I'm bagging the tip ups for now.


----------



## TheBigRedDog (Jan 26, 2007)

Gettin any walleye out there? 
I had the same situation on muskegon I caught 3 one day jigging for walleye on my dead stick and only had one flag and I had a walleye minnow on.


----------



## Coopdog (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes. Running a little small. There is bigger to be had. Have seen them on my camera. My neighbor did real well on the Walleye at Muskegon not too long ago. The plan was for us to go there last weekend and well.... you know what happened.


----------



## TheBigRedDog (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah I know what happened and it pisses me off. I wondering if its walleye pickin the minnows and dropping them. Where have you been going? We were at the narrows the past two days. I want to get back up there this weekend and catch some fish but the past two days havent been to good.


----------



## Tip-up Teaser (Mar 2, 2007)

Fished white lake last night and this morning. Gotta love spring break! We were in the narrows and like usual there were many tip-ups already out there. Yesterday the action was fairly decent at about 3pm but dropped off. We had 5 flags, but only had one keeper and a couple of smaller ones. This morning I made it out at 9am. Got one flag right off the bat and it was a 26", but only had one more flag after that and it was a drop. There were probably about 20 tip-ups total around the narrows. Action was pretty much non-exitent and I left at 1pm.


----------



## TheBigRedDog (Jan 26, 2007)

I was out there last night also.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Any of you guys using stingers on your tip ups?


----------



## TheBigRedDog (Jan 26, 2007)

No but thats a good idea:idea:


----------



## mathews_583 (Apr 26, 2006)

How did you guys do on white today?

Ice melting yet?


----------



## TheBigRedDog (Jan 26, 2007)

It was very slow at the narrows. A bunch of dumb*****'s moved in on us set tipups like 10 yards away from mine, pissed me off and then I moved off the boat launch right in town to get away from everyone had a couple of flags but no fish.


----------



## flip69 (Jan 10, 2003)

hows the ice near the narrows thinking about tomorrow morning.


----------



## TheBigRedDog (Jan 26, 2007)

Ice was about 10 to 14 inches thick with about an inch or two of water and slush saturday. I dont know what happened to it today.


----------



## mathews_583 (Apr 26, 2006)

I've only fished white a few times and i always go fish near the sylvan beach area, i think thats what it is called, anyway its by the channel. So where is the narrows that you talk about?

Good luck if you guys get out there.


----------



## TheBigRedDog (Jan 26, 2007)

I have only been there three times myself. The narrows are by the old tannery right where the lake starts to get small on the east end


----------

